
Live updates: Facebook, Google and Twitter are testifying before Congress now - tareqak
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16579072/live-update-facebook-google-twitter-testimony-russia-congress-hearing
======
tareqak
Techmeme Summary: _Kurt Wagner / Recode: Senate hearing: Google explains delay
in removing RT from ad program; Twitter says ~5% accounts are spam; Facebook
says it's disclosed all known Russian ads_

From the article:

Here’s a preview of testimony material from Facebook, Google and Twitter [0].
This will give you a sense of what to expect during the hearings.

Here’s a closer look at the lawyers from Facebook, Google and Twitter [1] who
will testify over the next 48 hours.

Here’s an interview Recode did with Sen. Mark Warner [2], the top Democrat on
the Senate Intelligence Committee, ahead of Wednesday’s hearings.

Here’s a look at what tech lobbyists are pushing for ahead of the hearings
[3].

Finally, here’s how you can watch the hearings live online [4].

[0] [https://www.recode.net/2017/10/30/16571598/read-full-
testimo...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/30/16571598/read-full-testimony-
facebook-twitter-google-congress-russia-election-fake-news)

[1] [https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16562342/facebook-
russia-c...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16562342/facebook-russia-
congress-google-twitter-lawyers-ads)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16581068/mark-warner-
faceb...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16581068/mark-warner-facebook-
google-twitter-hearing-russia-2016-election)

[3] [https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16579880/facebook-
google-t...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16579880/facebook-google-
twitter-honest-ads-act-political-ads-russia)

[4] [https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16570988/watch-live-
stream...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16570988/watch-live-stream-
facebook-google-twitter-russia-trump-2016-presidential-election-senate)

\---

[4] goes to a US Senate page with a livestream:
[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/extremist-
content-...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/extremist-content-and-
russian-disinformation-online-working-with-tech-to-find-solutions)

